# Achse der Umlenkwippe vom DHV3 demontieren



## Impact (26. Mai 2018)

Ich muss sämtliche Lager vom DHV3 austauschen.
Soweit hab ich auch alle bis auf die der Umlenkwippe herausbekommen.
Die Lager in der Umlenkwippe werden mir keine Probleme bereiten.

Das Problem viel mehr ist die Hauptachse der Umlenkwippe die komplett durch den Rahmen geht und an der anderen Seite mit einer Mutter fixiert ist.
Im Bild des "Contact Systems" ist es die No.9.
Die Mutter ist natürlich gelöst, aber ich bekomme die Achse nicht heraus.
Durch drehen der anderen Seite mit dem Imbus dreht sich die Achse an Ort und Stelle, durch drücken mit der Hand an der Seite wo die Mutter befestigt war, lässt sich die Achse so nicht herausdrücken.

Die Umlenkwippe (2-teilig bei mir) mit dessen eingepressten Lagern ist noch auf der Hauptachse. Alle anderen Kontaktpunkte der Umlenkwippe wie Punkt 10 oder die Verbindung zu Heck liegen frei.
Es ist wirklich nur die Hauptachse die ich von der Umlenkwippe irgendwie nicht entfernen kann.

Hier der link zu der Hauptachse: https://www.commencal-store.com/PBSCProduct.asp?PGFLngID=0&ItmID=12490736

Anbei das Schaubild.

Mein Commencal ist ein DHV3 WC LTD late 2012, eigentlich vom Rahmen ein 2013er.
https://tech.commencal.com/bike/MTB-SUPREME-DH-V3-WORLD-CUP-2012-LTD/248.html

Hat jemand eine Idee oder hat das schon mal fertiggebracht?


----------



## Impact (26. Mai 2018)

Commencal hat ab Werk offensichtlich übermäßig mit Loctide über die ganze Achse gearbeitet.

Hat sich erledigt.

Kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

